# Vascular US of the Groin



## amym (Feb 1, 2012)

Please help! I am trying to figure out how to code this. My tech is telling me that she did a vascular ultrasound of the groin soft tissue to look for a common femural artery aneurysm. The patient had a CATH done and is experiencing pain. The only code I found is the 76881 but she mentioned it was a vascular ultrasound. 

REPORT STATES:

TECHNIQUE: Real-time high resolution imaging of the right groin was performed using Grayscale and Doppler imaging.

FINDINGS: No evidence of pseudoaneurysm. No mass or cyst. The common femoral artery, common femoral vein, superficial femoral artery, and superficial femoral vein appear normal. They are normally compressible and display normal flow. 

Thanks.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 1, 2012)

93926


----------



## Amanedmaiston (Feb 13, 2012)

agreed 93926


----------

